# Firestone super cruiser value



## gregmyers46 (Dec 4, 2012)

I found two old bike in a barn I was tearing down and I would like some insight into value before I sell them.  The first is a Firestone super cruiser.  The bike has surface rust but is complete with tank and lights.  The second is a kids Murrey with tank.. The kids bike has been repainted( looks like with a spray can) but is in good condition other than wheels and tires.
I have pictures just need to figure out how to get them on here.


----------



## jkent (Dec 4, 2012)

*Location?*

Welcome to The Cabe. What is your location?


----------



## gregmyers46 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you, Byron IL


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2012)

The Firestone is probably a '50-52 model and I would say about $200-275 based mostly on parts--the 'ol girl is a little rough! V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Dec 4, 2012)

This is just my personal opinion but I would say around $250-$300 on the firestone and about $50 to $75 on the kids bike. The price would be a little better on the kids bike if it was original paint and the rack wasn't bent.


----------

